

AdWords finally prohibits free software “download site” parasites - benologist

Dear AdWords Advertiser,<p>We&#x27;re writing to let you know about a change to Google&#x27;s advertising  
policies that might affect your AdWords account.<p>In late April, the Google AdWords Unsupported Content policy was changed to  
include additional requirements related to free desktop software downloads.  
If you don&#x27;t promote free desktop software, this change shouldn&#x27;t impact  
you.<p>You won&#x27;t be allowed to promote free desktop software, unless the ad  
explicitly names the software promoted and leads to the designated primary  
distribution source for the software.<p>What you can do:
If you advertise free desktop software, please ensure that your ads and  
landing pages meet the following standards:
	- The ad includes the promoted software&#x27;s name
	- The ad directs to a landing page on the site designated as the  
software&#x27;s primary distribution source<p>Google will be providing software developers an opportunity to designate  
their primary distribution source for use with these ads.<p>You can find more details at
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;adwordspolicy&#x2F;answer&#x2F;6023676#uc<p>Sincerely,
The Google AdWords Team<p>You&#x27;ve received this mandatory email service announcement to update you  
about important changes to your AdWords account.<p>(c) 2015 Google Inc. 1600 Amphitheatre Parkway, Mountain View, CA 94043
======
sjg007
Good. They should also get rid of the fake USPS mail forwarding ads.

